# Threesome cut & paste responses



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok folks, it seems like about every 1.5 weeks we get another "my X wants us to be with a Y, but I'm not sure" posting.

or 

"my X and I had a threesome and now..."

Can everyone please post the response they want to have to this question here, and we can just refer the poster to it?


----------

